
Raise Ducks, Not Chickens - tosh
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2019/07/bangladesh-climate-change-floods-ducks/593581/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Fav Quote from the article

“Ducks,” Akter told me matter-of-factly, “can swim.”

(context snippet) " Climate change has made that way of life unpredictable,
though—sudden floods caused rice crops and chickens to perish and incomes to
plummet. Recently the couple switched and began raising ducks, a business that
is now prospering. The reason for their success? “Ducks,” Akter told me
matter-of-factly, “can swim.”

(Weirdly enough I only came across this post by tosh when I stumbled across
the source article and tried to submit it to HN and it hit the duplicate
article error screen. Good to see the duplicate submission functioning
correctly again!)

